

Here’s Proof Some Pollsters Are Putting A Thumb On The Scale - mblevin
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/heres-proof-some-pollsters-are-putting-a-thumb-on-the-scale/

======
dthal
It sounds to me like Mr. Silver is going to have another correction to make in
his models. He isn't going to be able to make people stop doing this.

